# Chat Room Quiz * East nearly whitewash west :-)*



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Next Wednesday 7th Feb at 8.00pm we will be having another Chat Room Quiz.

We will have two teams ...this time East v West, and anyone can join in, it is only for fun so uneven numbers in teams will not matter...

there are very few rules:-

When you enter the Chat room to join the quiz you will need to choose which side you wish to represent. The colour of the text that you use will indicate your choice. For this Quiz we will pit the East against the West... The teams are very loosely organised so wherever you live just choose a side to play for ..East or West of a line drawn on the map of the UK down through Glasgow, Leeds, Coventry to Southampton.... if you live in London but were born in Wales you may choose whichever side you like...but please don't change sides during the quiz... one side has to lose!

If you wish to represent the East set your text colour to BLUE

If you wish to represent the West set your text colour to RED

After a question is asked the first correct answer will gain a point for that team.

The question master's decision is final

Please ....No chit chat during the quiz rounds

We will have 5 rounds with 10 questions in each round. Some quite hard, some very easy remember first answer scores that team 1 point

Below is a picture of the chat room options showing where to change your text colour. Maybe go there in advance and check that you know how to do it

Please do try to be there, Wednesday evening at 8pm....... :lol:

Mike


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Last time we did this the Northerners *knew *all the answers, but all the fast typists were in the south. 

Now if I knew whether it was the South east or the South West they were all from, I could then decide which team I would represent. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jock

Keep practising on those keyboards mate :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Jock

Think about where the pace of life is fastest, matey :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi,
that's great, I enjoyed the last one, but sorry I will be down in Bury on the CC Site so will have to give this one a miss.
Thanks
John


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all


If you want to join in don't forget to go to the chat room and set your text colour ready for the quiz... :lol: 

Mike


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I think I will be EAST

Dave

656


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

That is of course if the chat room is behaving itself. Can't get in again tonight.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger

Yep its on the blink again...Mr Fixit has been summoned

Mike


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi midlands which shall i :? east or west :lol: the agony of choice :lol: 

been to typing school :wink: 

ray


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

We will be in't T'east, tha knows


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Yay for the Easties!  

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for doing another quiz Mike, after the last one so many people said how much they enjoyed it  oh, and Gerald, West is best :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi Badger
> 
> Yep its on the blink again...Mr Fixit has been summoned
> 
> Mike


The Chat room is working again...... :lol:

Mike


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

This is blatant publicity for the chat room quiz... tomorrow at 8PM :lol: 

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Great idea Mike but unfortunately we'll be away for the next few days  
I'm sure it will be very popular and competetive though..

If I were here I'd be an east end boy  and would surely wipe the floor with all those westie mamby pambies :roll:

I expect nothing less than a victorious eastern victory on my return :wink:

pete


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Ha…Ha…you really think the East stand chance :roll: …the West will prevail 8) 

MHS…Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Ha…Ha…you really think the East stand chance :roll: …the West will prevail


 :lol: :lol: You've said some amusing things on these forums, Rob, but that's about the best yet.

Fear not, PJ, I think us Easties are quietly confident, and fairly assured of an impending victory. I think I can detect the sweet smell of success beginning to permeate from the screen in front of me already 

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> I think I can detect the sweet smell of success beginning to permeate from the screen in front of me already


Sorry Gerald, I think you will find that's the smell of bull sh*t :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Tee hee. Time will tell. I'm just going to set my chat room colour, ready for tomorrow. I don't want to risk doing it wrong in the excitement.

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thank you Gerald of the East;

Cue stirring speech...

Take no notice of them from the west what speak with forked tongue :roll: .
I will be off on my travels for the next few days, content that my Eastern warriors will come up with the goods while I'm away basking in the untold delights of an East coast CL (western CL's just don't cut it for me). 
I wish you well and may your god go with you. 
Don't be swayed by those loose westerners where men are men and sheep are distinctly worried, you will prevail.

Pete of the East (could be the west if we loose).


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> I'm just going to set my chat room colour, ready for tomorrow.Gerald


That would be brown then...pheeww :lol: :lol:



peejay said:


> where men are men and sheep are distinctly worried,


Baaa... :lol: call that a stirring speech, more likely to put the easterners to sleep my friend :lol: :lol:

Have a good time away  because you won't enjoy it when you return to find the east has been beaten 8)

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fine words Rob. All bluster, obviously, but fine words nonetheless :wink:

Gerald*


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Red for west :lol: :lol: :lol: That’s the way Gerald come to the dark side the force is strong with you 8) 

MHS…Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald,

sorry, I was editing a mistake in your post above and somehow it has changed colour :lol: :lol: must be a sign 8) 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I is working tonight I iz. I have taken so much time off that I am well behind. But if I get back early I will be there.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> This is blatant publicity for the chat room quiz... tomorrow at 8PM :lol:
> 
> Mike


Tonights the Night West by about 15 miles I reckon.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I is working tonight I iz. I have taken so much time off that I am well behind. But if I get back early I will be there.


Hi Pusser

With this type of quiz you may join in at any time, and it will last about an hour .. so if you get back come and have a go.

Mike


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> sorry, I was editing a mistake in your post above and somehow it has changed colour :lol: :lol: must be a sign 8)


No problem, Rob. I've managed to change it back to the correct, and winning, colour.

"Blue is the colour
Quizzes are the game"
something something something
"And winning is our aim" .... etc

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Come on Gerald, you are originally from Birmingham, that's west of Coventry :wink: Come to the winning side while you have the chance  

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> :lol: :lol: Come on Gerald, you are originally from Birmingham, that's west of Coventry :wink:


That's spooky. I was thinking that when I logged off earlier. :lol:

But I live in the east, I'm married to an Eastie, my daughter's in the middle East, and we have a flat on the East coast. Hmmm. Looks like I'm an Easite (althogh my heart will go out to the Wesites when they lose) :wink:

Maybe I'll see how the numbers are just before the quiz starts. I might defect if the sides are badly uneven.

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > I is working tonight I iz. I have taken so much time off that I am well behind. But if I get back early I will be there.
> ...


If I join in half way, is thre anyway I can tell which team is winning. Only out of curiousity of course and I have just realised I am neither West nor East so I appear to have freedom of choice. I expect taken at face value some people will think I am bound to join the winning team if I know who they are. Bloody right. 8)


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi there Westerners. We'll probably be outnumbered, but not outgunned!
I'll try and join in tho' I suspect my Internet connection is too slow (or is it me too slow on the keyboard?)
Anyway, here's to the success of the West.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just to remind you all

QUIZ STARTS IN 14 MINUTES :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Only 8 minutes to go, make sure you're there before the start if you can 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Hello, am I too late to gatecrash? If not can I answer secretly? that way If I make a complete ass of myself no-one will know it was I. 

Where the heck is the chat room...this is a fine start!


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all that was a gas,gas,gas.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks all that was a good laugh.
Can't wait till the next one.
JP


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just an ISP speed test reall

frustrated


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Great quiz, thanks all. :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Yes, thanks Mike and your wife for all the effort needed to make yet another quiz night a success, great fun and the east were just lucky  

MHS...Rob


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Yes, great success again. If you missed it ................hard luck Tnaks for organising Mike. Where's that thanks button


stew


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Whoa, there I was having a fine post quiz chat and my 3G dropped out coz a Police Helicopter flew over ... weird. 

Cannot get back to the chatroom for the life of me ... still trying .... so apologies to all for abandoning the conversation suddenly! 

Way hay ... we won! :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd like to echo the thanks of some of the others. It was great fun, especially for those of us with quick connections :wink: You did a fantastic job, Mike. Brilliantly run, and of course, the best team won.

There was some great after-quiz chat too. It was nice to chat to so many people live.

Gerald


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Nah.....think you were dreaming Wurz......I'm full of the amber stuff and off to bed....great quiz and after chat....Mods you dont know what you missed....lol.........Thanks very much to those that organised and officiated.....we had a Blast...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Quiz*

Hi

I was impressed by the numbers that piled in.

When is the next round? Is it always East/West or South/North etc

Good stuff

Russell


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Thanks for Joining In*

Hi All

Thanks to all those who made it into the chat room last evening.... it was a good turnout and good fun too.... we both enjoyed asking the questions and the atmosphere in the chat room at the end certainly made it well worth the time taken setting it up.

We hope to have more Chat Room events ... if anyone has any ideas of how the chat room could be used for fun events please let me know and if any member wishes to have a go at running a quiz or some other event in the chat room please contact a moderator. We will be happy to help you organise it.

Mike


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Mike 

I'll run a quiz if you like as soon as work out a way that those on the slowest ISPs get a chance. There was one that Snelly answered which involved typing 30 characters or so I got the question and the answer almost at the same time so I dropped out for a while and just looked at the speed of response as viewed from my end. It can't be speed of broadband alone as we couldn't tell the difference between 500kB/s or 8MB/s but it must be a packet handling time within the ISP I imagine. My ISP has just been taken over by BT so I exppect things will get worse.

Still back to the quiz I did enjoy it thanks and am not a sore loser (oh yes he is) 

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Mike

I've offered to run a quiz but have just realiized another problem twice or perhaps three times I 'lost connection' what happens is that everything seems normal if I write a message it appears but no one else is talking ( I see them as being present on the RHS) If I try and log out it time expires. If that happened to the quiz master it wouldn't be good. Note that in no case do I loose the internet connection and if I run a diagnostic and or look at the log I don't see any drop outs or resent packets.

Perhaps I can just submit a quiz for someone else to run.

Regards Frank


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank
The problem is known in the online gaming world as >Latency<...it is a problem which gamers go to great lengths to try to get the better of ( bad enough to miss a question even worse to get "fragged" in a shoot em up :lol: ).... in a fastest finger quiz like last night it shows up just the way you describe... what can be done... one thing is ask harder questions that need some working out.... there were one or two last night and one friend who was "lagging" got it right even though he is on what turns out to be a very latent connection ( Tesco. net). It would be interesting to see what happens if the questionmaster was on a laggy connection ...it may just balance out the gain the fast boys have.

Mike

P.S search google for latency + gaming if you wish to read more ... there is lots of it :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for that Mike. As I'm not an on-line gamer I didn't bother upgrading my account when offered so now I have a cheap v fast connection but poor latency. Doesn't explain the drop outs to the chat room though does it? Or perhaps it does (only people with good latency are allowed to stay in - controlled by the latency police)

Regards Frank


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

I had such a great laugh last night that I lost a lot of 'keyboard' answering time :lol: ... can we have a 10 second delay built into the answers next time, just to give my brain a chance to play 'catch up'?...only joking 8O 

Texas :lol: :wink:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

The quiz was great fun, especially the mad section at the end when "220" and "Hymer" was appearing as an answer to any question.

What was peculiar, and I'd welcome an explanation from the tech boys was, on a few occasions ours was shown as the first answer back ie underneath the question, but the point was given to the other side. From this I took it to be that the Quizmaster was seeing something different to what was showing on my screen.

Is this because what I type is shown directly on my screen where otheres input has to come from the server?

Not sour grapes, just interested


Andrew


----------



## 102706 (Jan 29, 2007)

WE WOZ ROBBED!!

Hi,
Thanks for a great quiz Mike and wife of Mike, thanks a lot. It was a great laugh and great chat afterwards, a very social event. Nice one.
Bit confusing on a couple of questions when we saw the answers before we saw the question! Hey but who cares, it was great fun anyway. Will be off to a 3G zone for the next one.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andrew

Yes you got it in one :lol: the problem is the time it takes your typed message to cross the network to the chat server and then jump to back my screen... the small difference is enough to warp the viewed replies.. I did put this message up a couple of times before we started :-

Note .. it is the first correct answer as I see it here, on yours the order can be different ;-)

but unless you caught sight of them at the beginning you would have wondered why it was happening... it does make the quiz a bit of a lottery , but they are only a bit of fun.

Mike

P.s. I enjoyed the mad bit at the end too :wink:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi . :roll: .sorry chaps typical :x computer broadband went up the spout around 7.00 so spent most off my time with aol revamp to get it back up again... :roll: 

simply wrote in my diary.. bugger :wink: :roll: 

ray


----------

